# Ford Mustang Underside Protection



## JAM1991 (May 14, 2009)

Hi guys,

Last month I picked up a New Ford Mustang, I'm intending on using the car daily.

My job is located at a Potash mine, (lots of salt around also). The car paintwork will be fully protected. But wondered if anyone could advise on how I could improve the protection of the underside?

Heard of Waxoyl but with it being modern plastics underneath, not sure if that's a good choice?

Looking to protect arches, exhaust and rear drive train components etc.

Appreciate any advice.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

look at dinatrol or bilt hamber , far nicer than waxoil


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't use wax pool its old and messy...bilt hamber dynax UB or UC will do the job much better its not only cleaner but will also give long lasting protection. Perfect opportunity to protect your car underneath whilst everything is new and shiny too.

A good clean off with a degreaser and pressure washer, wait until it's bone dry get it up in the air on some axle stands then spray away on everything underneath. Avoiding the brakes or anything that gets hot.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Can someone tell me what the difference is between the UB and UC didn't understand it on the website cheers


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

ffrs1444 said:


> Can someone tell me what the difference is between the UB and UC didn't understand it on the website cheers


Iirc UB is black and UC is clear.

Cooks


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

UC is clear, ub is brownish colour.
UC is just so easy to use, very good stuff, done my winter steel wheels about 2 months back, they are still rust free.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Dynax S50 is the Brown one. 

Cooks


----------



## JAM1991 (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies, on the Bilt Hamber website, would I need the 5 litre to do a full underside of a car?

750ml is obviously an aerosol can, but for the 5 litre how best to apply from?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

no idea about the 5 litre, have you tried contacting bilt hamber direct?

Kev


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

JAM1991 said:


> Thanks for all the replies, on the Bilt Hamber website, would I need the 5 litre to do a full underside of a car?
> 
> 750ml is obviously an aerosol can, but for the 5 litre how best to apply from?


Two 750ml cans should be enough. Was enough to cover my Mitsubishi L200 undercarriage a few years ago anyway :thumb:


----------

